# Stahls’ Offers January Hotronix® Heat Press Specials



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Save time and money by purchasing the cost-saving Hotronix® Fusion™ Print More Package from Stahls’ for $2,595. Price includes free ground shipping plus fantastic product discounts! 

The Print More Package includes the 16 x 20 Hotronix® Fusion™ heat press, 16 x 20 Heat Printing Pillow, 11 x 15 Quick Change Platen, 6 x10 Quick Change Platen, 6 x 20 Quick Change Sleeve and Leg Platen, Shoe Platen, Flexible Application Pad, 16 x 20 QuickSlip Pad Protector, 11 x 15 QuickSlip Pad Protector, 25 reusable cover sheets, and a Transfer Express® Marketing Kit. Free shipping offer valid only in continental United States.

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800.478.2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

